
Future military robot to feed on corpses - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/71590/future-military-robot-feed-corpses
======
lrm242
The original fox news article has since been revised. It doesn't eat corpses,
it's a vegetarian.

------
shiranaihito
Oh my god, what a headline..

"a steam-powered rover that converts biological material to electric power"

Well, is it steam-powered or biological-matter-powered?

